# عبد الرحيم الغول نائب الحزب الوطنى



## ميرنا (9 يناير 2010)

عبد الرحيم الغول رأس الافعى :






 عبد الرحيم الغول

*تشير كل الانباء القادمة من محافظة قنا أن عبد الرحيم الغول نائب الحزب الوطنى (المدعوم من أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى ) هو المحرض الرئيسى وراء ما حدث فى نجع حمادى وما يحدث فيها منذ زمن .*

*وما يتكرر فيها عند كل إنتخابات لكسر وإرهاب اصوات المسيحيين الذين يمثلون نصف أصوات الدائرة التى يكرهه أقباطها لعنصريته وتعصبه معهم فى كل المعاملات ، فهو من إسلاميى الحزب الوطنى الكثيرين جداً الذين يعطلون قانون دور العبادة الموحد ويرعون إيذاء الاقباط والإعتداء عليهم فى دوائرهم.*

*وقد سبق للغول فى أنتخابات 2005 أن قام بسب الانبا كيرلس وهدده بالإنتقام منه ومن الاقباط إذا خسر فى الإنتخابات وقال له بصوت عالى على مرأى من الكثيرين فى حوش المطرانية :*

*( دقنك دى هنتفهالك بأيدى شعراية شعراية يا كيرلس) *

*وبعد فوزه بالإنتخابات نفذ تهديده وقاد حملة عقاب جماعى ضد محال ومصالح الأقباط تشمل الإرهاب والنهب والحرق فى نجع حمادى وبهجورة وعدد من القرى ذات الكثافة القبطية ، وسادت حالة من الذعر و الفزع جموع لاقباط في الدائرة العاشرة – نجع حمادي – فور اعلان نتيجة مرحلة الاعادة التي جرت بين اربعة مرشحين و هم :*

*محمد ابو الطيب (فلاح وطني) *

*اللواء ممدوح ابو سحلي (فئات وطني) *

*عبد الرحيم الغول (عمال مستقل) *

*عبد الفتاح عبد العزيز (فئات مستقل) *

*فقد عمت شوارع مدينة نجع حمادي و قراها و بالاخص بهجورة -ذات الكثافة السكانية العالية للاقباط – حالة من الفوضي العارمة حيث قام آلاف المسلمين الذين تمت دعوتهم للجهاد ضد النصارى الكفرة بقيادة بلطجية عبد الرحيم الغول (الذى إستقال من الحزب الوطنى قبيل الإنتخابات ونزل كمستقل وعاد للإنضمام إليه مرة أخرى بعد الفوز ) الذي فاز بمقعد العمال بترويع الامنين و ارهابهم حيث خرجوا بعد اعلان النتيجة في تظاهرات غوغائية باعداد ضخمة من فئات عمرية متفاوتة استهدفت المنازل و المحال التجارية الخاصة بالاقباط و كذلك الكنائس .*

*بدأت تلك الاحداث في المساء بمحاولة اقتحام مطرانية نجع حمادي حيث استعان انصار المرشح بسلم حديدي من شبكة كهرباء نجع حمادي المواجهة للمطرانية وحاولو إقتحام المطرانية بعد أن أغلقت أبوابها لضرب وقتل الأنبا كيرلس مطران قنا ، وقد حاول ساعتها بعض العاملين في شركة الكهرباء التصدي لهم و لكن بلا جدوي الي ان حضرت الشرطة في النهاية بعد عدة ساعات !!! و منعتهم من التسلل الي داخل المطرانية و صرفتهم بسلام دون أن تقبض على أحد منهم !!!!ثم استكمل هولاء مسيرتهم التي بدأت وسط المدينة وبالتحديد من شارع محمد حسني مبارك و منه الي شارع بورسعيد الذي يكتظ بالمحال التجارية الخاصة بالاقباط و انتهت تلك المسيرة الغوغائية في شارع الجمهورية –مقر اقامة المرشح المستقل- خلال تلك المسيرة قام البلطجية بارهاب و ترويع المواطنين في المنازل بطرق و تهشيم ابوابها بالعصي و الشوم و الالات الحديدية و توجية السباب و الالقاظ النابية التي تخدش الحياء و هتافات استهدفت شخص الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي و اساءت الي الوحدة الوطنية كما قاموا باتلاف واجهات المحال التجارية المملوكة للاقباط و تحطيم ابوابها و نهب و سرقة محتويات البعض منها .وتعرضت كنيسة ماريوحنا بنجع حمادي لتحطيم نوافذها الخشبية كما كانت هناك محاولات لاقتحامها باستخدام الالات الحديدية غير ان استحكام ابوابها حال دون ذلك , و امعانا في ارهاب المواطنين قام انصار الغول باطلاق الاعيرة النارية لساعات طويلة امتدت حتي صباح الاحد الماضي و اللافت للنظر هو التقاعس الامني التام في تلك الاحداث فاجهزة الامن لم تتدخل بجدية لاعادة الانضباط و وقف حالة الفوضي المفتعلة علي الرغم من الحشود الامنية الكثيفة و تشكيلات الامن المركزي التي احتشدت في مدينة نجع حمادي منذ مساء الجمعة التي سبقت الانتخابات .و ظهر التقاعس الامني مبكرا صباح يوم الانتخاب -السبت- الذي شهد احداثا مؤسفة حيث مورست البلطجة علي المواطنين الاقباط و خاصة السيدات الاتي تعرضن لخدش حيائهن في الشوارع الجانبية من جانب انصار المرشح المستقل علي مقعد العمال في محاولة منة لخفض معدلات التصويت في صفوف الاقباط ذوي الثقل التصويتي في الدائرة ( سبعة عشر الف صوت انتخابي ).كما تعرضت سيدات اخريات للضرب و الركل من انصار ذلك المرشح اللذين قاموا بتهشيم سيارة لنقل الناخبات بينما اكتفت قوات الامن بالتمركز في الشوارع الرئيسية و تركوا البلطجية يخرجون في تشكيلات تحتل الشوارع الفرعية لترويع الناخبين الاقباط باستخدام العصي و الشوم و ماء النار و اطلاق الاعيرة النارية في الهواء.و الغريب ان المواطنين الاقباط اللذين نهبت محلاتهم فوجئوا عند تحرير محاضر رسمية بوقائع السرقة بحالة من اللامبالاة لدي القيادات الامنية التي رفضت تلقي بلاغات من المواطنين او تعيين حراسات علي المحال التجارية التي هشمت ابوابها دون سبب واضح و كان من المفترض ان تقوم اجهزة الامن بتأمين الممتلكات العامة و الخاصة بدلا من الاكتفاء بتأمين المنطقة المحيطة بلجنة الفرز في مركز شرطة نجع حمادي .و في قرية بهجورة قام بلطجية الغول بالخروج في تجمعات ضخمة الي المناطق ذات الكثافة السكانية للاقباط و هي مناطق ( ابو عسل – نجع عيسي – شارع النقراشي ) و قاموا بتهشيم ابواب المنازل و توجيه السباب للمواطنين الاقباط و ازدراء الدين المسيحي بهتافات عدائية طالت ايضا الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي كما قاموا بمحاولة اقتحام كنائس العذراء و مارجرجس و الانبا بولا و كاتدرائية مارجرجس الكبري و استغاث اقباط بهجورة باجهزة الامن التي تباطأت في نجدتهم . *



*وبالعودة للاحداث الدموية الحالية نجد ان القاتل الرئيسى لشهداء الميلاد الملقب (بالكمونى) وهو مسجل خطر ، هو أحد رجاله المقربين ويعتبر حارسه الشخصى وذراعه اليمنى وقد كان يخرجه من المعتقل كلما تم الإمساك به . وقد اخرجه منذ فترة قصيرة لتنفيذ هذه الجريمة بإغتيال الانبا كيرلس وإرهاب الاقباط بإيقاع اكبر عدد من الضحايا فى صفوفهم ليلة العيد بدعم امنى من حكومة الحزب الوطنى.*


*وكان عبد الرحيم الغول يحرض المسلمين طول يوم 7/1/2010 على ضرب الاقباط ويقوم بحشدهم لضرب الأقباط غداً عقب صلاة الجمعة .. للمرة الالف نحمل الحزب الوطنى وقادته (من الفكر الجديد والقديم ) ما يحدث وما سيحدث فى نجع حمادى للأقباط حتى الأنتخابات النيابية القادمة.*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2010)

*يارب كفاية بقى كفاية ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2010)

*انا متأكده 100 % من صحة الكلام ده وزاد شكى فيه بعد مكالمه له مع برنامج 48 ساعه كان ناقص يعترف انه ورا الحادث
لكن ربنا موجود يا غول  *


----------



## SALVATION (9 يناير 2010)

_كده تمام يا ابسوتى ظهرت الرؤية_
_شكرا لتوضيح_​


----------



## تيمون (9 يناير 2010)

لا مؤخذه القفا نازل من فوق الغول مش قوى قوى عشان يعمل كدا من دماغه  فى راس الافعى الكبرى من بقى هى راس الافعى الكبرى الغول دا ميس وبيتحرك بكلمهم وهو فىوش المدفع ... دا اغبى من انه ينفذ ما يقال هو بيعمل الى بيتقله اعمله ... 

وسلملى على الكوسا


----------



## تيمون (9 يناير 2010)

طبعا ومازال السؤال مستمر مين وراء الغول عشان يستقوى كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2010)

ايون خلى الحقيقة تبان بقا
اتصرف انت يارب
انت  العادل ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2010)

*المسئول الحقيقي عن احداث نجع حمادي*

_*تشير كل الانباء القادمة من محافظة قنا أن عبد الرحيم الغول نائب الحزب الوطنى (المدعوم من أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى ) هو المحرض الرئيسى وراء ما حدث فى نجع حمادى وما يحدث فيها منذ زمن .

وما يتكرر فيها عند كل إنتخابات لكسر وإرهاب اصوات المسيحيين الذين يمثلون نصف أصوات الدائرة التى يكرهه أقباطها لعنصريته وتعصبه معهم فى كل المعاملات ، فهو من إسلاميى الحزب الوطنى الكثيرين جداً الذين يعطلون قانون دور العبادة الموحد ويرعون إيذاء الاقباط والإعتداء عليهم فى دوائرهم.

وقد سبق للغول فى أنتخابات 2005 أن قام بسب الانبا كيرلس وهدده بالإنتقام منه ومن الاقباط إذا خسر فى الإنتخابات وقال له بصوت عالى على مرأى من الكثيرين فى حوش المطرانية :

) دقنك دى هنتفهالك بأيدى شعراية شعراية يا كيرلس(

وبعد فوزه بالإنتخابات نفذ تهديده وقاد حملة عقاب جماعى ضد محال ومصالح الأقباط تشمل الإرهاب والنهب والحرق فى نجع حمادى وبهجورة وعدد من القرى ذات الكثافة القبطية ، وسادت حالة من الذعر و الفزع جموع لاقباط في الدائرة العاشرة – نجع حمادي– فور اعلان نتيجة مرحلة الاعادة التي جرت بين اربعة مرشحين و هم :

محمد ابو الطيب (فلاح وطني(
اللواء ممدوح ابو سحلي (فئات وطني(
عبد الرحيم الغول (عمال مستقل(
عبد الفتاح عبد العزيز (فئات مستقل)

عمت شوارع مدينة نجع حمادي و قراها و بالاخص بهجورة -ذات الكثافة السكانية العالية للاقباط – حالة من الفوضي العارمة حيث قام آلاف المسلمين الذين تمت دعوتهم للجهاد ضد النصارى الكفرة بقيادة بلطجية عبد الرحيم الغول (الذى إستقال من الحزب الوطنى قبيل الإنتخابات ونزل كمستقل وعاد للإنضمام إليه مرة أخرى بعد الفوز ) الذي فاز بمقعد العمال بترويع الامنين و ارهابهم حيث خرجوا بعد اعلان النتيجة في تظاهرات غوغائية باعداد ضخمة من فئات عمرية متفاوتة استهدفت المنازل و المحال التجارية الخاصة بالاقباط و كذلك الكنائس .

بدأت تلك الاحداث في المساء بمحاولة اقتحام مطرانية نجع حمادي حيث استعان انصار المرشح بسلم حديدي من شبكة كهرباء نجع حمادي المواجهة للمطرانية وحاولو إقتحام المطرانية بعد أن أغلقت أبوابها لضرب وقتل الأنبا كيرلس مطران قنا ، وقد حاول ساعتها بعض العاملين في شركة الكهرباء التصدي لهم و لكن بلا جدوي الي ان حضرت الشرطة في النهاية بعد عدة ساعات !!! و منعتهم من التسلل الي داخل المطرانية و صرفتهم بسلام دون أن تقبض على أحد منهم !!!!

ثم استكمل هولاء مسيرتهم التي بدأت وسط المدينة وبالتحديد من شارع محمد حسني مبارك و منه الي شارع بورسعيد الذي يكتظ بالمحال التجارية الخاصة بالاقباط و انتهت تلك المسيرة الغوغائية في شارع الجمهورية –مقر اقامة المرشح المستقل- خلال تلك المسيرة قام البلطجية بارهاب و ترويع المواطنين في المنازل بطرق و تهشيم ابوابها بالعصي و الشوم و الالات الحديدية و توجية السباب و الالقاظ النابية التي تخدش الحياء و هتافات استهدفت شخص الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي و اساءت الي الوحدة الوطنية كما قاموا باتلاف واجهات المحال التجارية المملوكة للاقباط و تحطيم ابوابها و نهب و سرقة محتويات البعض منها .

وتعرضت كنيسة ماريوحنا بنجع حمادي لتحطيم نوافذها الخشبية كما كانت هناك محاولات لاقتحامها باستخدام الالات الحديدية غير ان استحكام ابوابها حال دون ذلك , و امعانا في ارهاب المواطنين قام انصار الغول باطلاق الاعيرة النارية لساعات طويلة امتدت حتي صباح الاحد الماضي و اللافت للنظر هو التقاعس الامني التام في تلك الاحداث فاجهزة الامن لم تتدخل بجدية لاعادة الانضباط و وقف حالة الفوضي المفتعلة علي الرغم من الحشود الامنية الكثيفة و تشكيلات الامن المركزي التي احتشدت في مدينة نجع حمادي منذ مساء الجمعة التي سبقت الانتخابات .

و ظهر التقاعس الامني مبكرا صباح يوم الانتخاب -السبت- الذي شهد احداثا مؤسفة حيث مورست البلطجة علي المواطنين الاقباط و خاصة السيدات الاتي تعرضن لخدش حيائهن في الشوارع الجانبية من جانب انصار المرشح المستقل علي مقعد العمال في محاولة منة لخفض معدلات التصويت في صفوف الاقباط ذوي الثقل التصويتي في الدائرة ( سبعة عشر الف صوت انتخابي ).

كما تعرضت سيدات اخريات للضرب و الركل من انصار ذلك المرشح اللذين قاموا بتهشيم سيارة لنقل الناخبات بينما اكتفت قوات الامن بالتمركز في الشوارع الرئيسية و تركوا البلطجية يخرجون في تشكيلات تحتل الشوارع الفرعية لترويع الناخبين الاقباط باستخدام العصي و الشوم و ماء النار و اطلاق الاعيرة النارية في الهواء.


و الغريب ان المواطنين الاقباط اللذين نهبت محلاتهم فوجئوا عند تحرير محاضر رسمية بوقائع السرقة بحالة من اللامبالاة لدي القيادات الامنية التي رفضت تلقي بلاغات من المواطنين او تعيين حراسات علي المحال التجارية التي هشمت ابوابها دون سبب واضح و كان من المفترض ان تقوم اجهزة الامن بتأمين الممتلكات العامة و الخاصة بدلا من الاكتفاء بتأمين المنطقة المحيطة بلجنة الفرز في مركز شرطة نجع حمادي .

و في قرية بهجورة قام بلطجية الغول بالخروج في تجمعات ضخمة الي المناطق ذات الكثافة السكانية للاقباط و هي مناطق ( ابو عسل – نجع عيسي – شارع النقراشي ) و قاموا بتهشيم ابواب المنازل و توجيه السباب للمواطنين الاقباط و ازدراء الدين المسيحي بهتافات عدائية طالت ايضا الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي كما قاموا بمحاولة اقتحام كنائس العذراء و مارجرجس و الانبا بولا و كاتدرائية مارجرجس الكبري و استغاث اقباط بهجورة باجهزة الامن التي تباطأت في نجدتهم .

وبالعودة للاحداث الدموية الحالية نجد ان القاتل الرئيسى لشهداء الميلاد الملقب (بالكمونى) وهو مسجل خطر ،











 هو أحد رجاله المقربين ويعتبر حارسه الشخصى وذراعه اليمنى وقد كان يخرجه من المعتقل كلما تم الإمساك به . وقد اخرجه منذ فترة قصيرة لتنفيذ هذه الجريمة بإغتيال الانبا كيرلس وإرهاب الاقباط بإيقاع اكبر عدد من الضحايا فى صفوفهم ليلة العيد بدعم امنى من حكومة الحزب الوطنى.

وكان عبد الرحيم الغول يحرض المسلمين طول يوم 7/1/2010 على ضرب الاقباط ويقوم بحشدهم لضرب الأقباط غداً عقب صلاة الجمعة .. للمرة الالف نحمل الحزب الوطنى وقادته (من الفكر الجديد والقديم ) ما يحدث وما سيحدث فى نجع حمادى للأقباط حتى الأنتخابات النيابية القادمة
====== منقول ======*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المسئول الحقيقي عن احداث نجع حمادي*

*الغول هو المسئول التانى للحادث

المسئول الاول هو الاسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المسئول الحقيقي عن احداث نجع حمادي*

شكرا جدا للمعلومات والمجهود 

ربنا موجود​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: المسئول الحقيقي عن احداث نجع حمادي*

_ميرسى عياد على المعلومات الجديدة ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك​_


----------



## ميرنا (9 يناير 2010)

دمجته نو مكرر


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2010)

علشان كده الانبا كيرلس 

كان بيلمح  بالموضوع ودخل السياسه 

كده ظهرت الرؤيه 
​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2010)

*ماذا تنتظرون من غووووووووول *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 يناير 2010)

*المجرم الحقيقى .. هو الغول اللى اسمه عبد الرحيم الغول*

من هو المجرم الحقيقى 10/01/2010 *مدونة بصراحة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​

*تشير كل الانباء القادمة من محافظة قنا أن عبد الرحيم الغول نائب الحزب الوطنى (المدعوم من أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى ) هو المحرض الرئيسى وراء ما حدث فى نجع حمادى وما يحدث فيها منذ زمن ...*
*وما يتكرر فيها عند كل إنتخابات لكسر وإرهاب اصوات المسيحيين الذين يمثلون نصف أصوات الدائرة التى يكرهه أقباطها لعنصريته وتعصبه معهم فى كل المعاملات ، فهو من إسلاميى الحزب الوطنى الكثيرين جداً الذين يعطلون قانون دور العبادة الموحد ويرعون إيذاء الاقباط والإعتداء عليهم فى دوائرهم ...*
*وقد سبق للغول فى أنتخابات 2005 أن قام بسب الانبا كيرلس وهدده بالإنتقام منه ومن الاقباط إذا خسر فى الإنتخابات وقال له بصوت عالى على مرأى من الكثيرين فى حوش المطرانية :*
*( دقنك دى هنتفهالك بأيدى شعراية شعراية يا كيرلس )*
*وبعد فوزه بالإنتخابات نفذ تهديده وقاد حملة عقاب جماعى ضد محال ومصالح الأقباط تشمل الإرهاب والنهب والحرق فى نجع حمادى وبهجورة وعدد من القرى ذات الكثافة القبطية ، وسادت حالة من الذعر والفزع جموع لاقباط في الدائرة العاشرة – نجع حمادي– فور اعلان نتيجة مرحلة الاعادة التي جرت بين اربعة مرشحين وهم :*
*محمد ابو الطيب ( فلاح وطني)*
*اللواء ممدوح ابو سحلي ( فئات وطني)*
*عبد الرحيم الغول ( عمال مستقل )*
*عبد الفتاح عبد العزيز ( فئات مستقل )*
*عمت شوارع مدينة نجع حمادي و قراها و بالاخص بهجورة - ذات الكثافة السكانية العالية للاقباط – حالة من الفوضي العارمة حيث قام آلاف المسلمين الذين تمت دعوتهم للجهاد ضد النصارى الكفرة بقيادة بلطجية عبد الرحيم الغول ( الذى إستقال من الحزب الوطنى قبيل الإنتخابات ونزل كمستقل وعاد للإنضمام إليه مرة أخرى بعد الفوز ) الذي فاز بمقعد العمال بترويع الامنين وارهابهم .. حيث خرجوا بعد اعلان النتيجة في تظاهرات غوغائية باعداد ضخمة من فئات عمرية متفاوتة استهدفت المنازل والمحال التجارية الخاصة بالاقباط وكذلك الكنائس ...*
*بدأت تلك الاحداث في المساء بمحاولة اقتحام مطرانية نجع حمادي حيث استعان انصار المرشح بسلم حديدي من شبكة كهرباء نجع حمادي المواجهة للمطرانية وحاولوا إقتحام المطرانية بعد أن أغلقت أبوابها لضرب وقتل الأنبا كيرلس مطران نجع حمادى ، وقد حاول ساعتها بعض العاملين في شركة الكهرباء التصدي لهم .. ولكن بلا جدوي .. الي ان حضرت الشرطة في النهاية بعد عدة ساعات !!! و منعتهم من التسلل الي داخل المطرانية و صرفتهم بسلام دون أن تقبض على أحد منهم !!!! ...*
*ثم استكمل هولاء مسيرتهم التي بدأت وسط المدينة وبالتحديد من شارع محمد حسني مبارك ومنه الي شارع بورسعيد الذي يكتظ بالمحال التجارية الخاصة بالاقباط .. وانتهت تلك المسيرة الغوغائية في شارع الجمهورية – مقر اقامة المرشح المستقل- خلال تلك المسيرة قام البلطجية بارهاب وترويع المواطنين في المنازل بطرق وتهشيم ابوابها بالعصي والشوم و الالات الحديدية .. وتوجية السباب والالفاظ النابية التي تخدش الحياء .. وهتافات استهدفت شخص الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي .. واساءت الي الوحدة الوطنية .. كما قاموا باتلاف واجهات المحال التجارية المملوكة للاقباط و تحطيم ابوابها و نهب وسرقة محتويات البعض منها ...*
*وتعرضت كنيسة ماريوحنا بنجع حمادي لتحطيم نوافذها الخشبية كما كانت هناك محاولات لاقتحامها باستخدام الالات الحديدية غير ان استحكام ابوابها حال دون ذلك , وامعانا في ارهاب المواطنين قام انصار الغول باطلاق الاعيرة النارية لساعات طويلة امتدت حتي صباح الاحد الماضي .. واللافت للنظر هو التقاعس الامني التام في تلك الاحداث .. فاجهزة الامن لم تتدخل بجدية لاعادة الانضباط ووقف حالة الفوضي المفتعلة علي الرغم من الحشود الامنية الكثيفة وتشكيلات الامن المركزي التي احتشدت في مدينة نجع حمادي منذ مساء الجمعة التي سبقت الانتخابات ...*
*وظهر التقاعس الامني مبكرا صباح يوم الانتخاب - السبت- الذي شهد احداثا مؤسفة حيث مورست البلطجة علي المواطنين الاقباط .. وخاصة السيدات الاتي تعرضن لخدش حيائهن في الشوارع الجانبية من جانب انصار المرشح المستقل علي مقعد العمال في محاولة منة لخفض معدلات التصويت في صفوف الاقباط ذوي الثقل التصويتي في الدائرة ( سبعة عشر الف صوت انتخابي )...*
*كما تعرضت سيدات اخريات للضرب والركل من انصار ذلك المرشح اللذين قاموا بتهشيم سيارة لنقل الناخبات بينما اكتفت قوات الامن بالتمركز في الشوارع الرئيسية .. وتركوا البلطجية يخرجون في تشكيلات تحتل الشوارع الفرعية لترويع الناخبين الاقباط باستخدام العصي والشوم و ماء النار واطلاق الاعيرة النارية في الهواء ...*
*والغريب ان المواطنين الاقباط اللذين نهبت محلاتهم فوجئوا عند تحرير محاضر رسمية بوقائع السرقة بحالة من اللامبالاة لدي القيادات الامنية التي رفضت تلقي بلاغات من المواطنين او تعيين حراسات علي المحال التجارية التي هشمت ابوابها دون سبب واضح .. وكان من المفترض ان تقوم اجهزة الامن بتأمين الممتلكات العامة والخاصة بدلا من الاكتفاء بتأمين المنطقة المحيطة بلجنة الفرز في مركز شرطة نجع حمادي ...*
*وفي قرية بهجورة قام بلطجية الغول بالخروج في تجمعات ضخمة الي المناطق ذات الكثافة السكانية للاقباط و هي مناطق ( ابو عسل – نجع عيسي – شارع النقراشي ) وقاموا بتهشيم ابواب المنازل وتوجيه السباب للمواطنين الاقباط وازدراء الدين المسيحي بهتافات عدائية طالت ايضا الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي .. كما قاموا بمحاولة اقتحام كنائس العذراء ومارجرجس والانبا بولا وكاتدرائية مارجرجس الكبري .. واستغاث اقباط بهجورة باجهزة الامن التي تباطأت في نجدتهم ...*
*وبالعودة للاحداث الدموية الحالية نجد ان القاتل الرئيسى لشهداء الميلاد الملقب ( بالكمونى) وهو مسجل خطر ، هو أحد رجاله المقربين ويعتبر حارسه الشخصى وذراعه اليمنى وقد كان يخرجه من المعتقل كلما تم الإمساك به .. وقد اخرجه منذ فترة قصيرة لتنفيذ هذه الجريمة بإغتيال الانبا كيرلس وإرهاب الاقباط بإيقاع اكبر عدد من الضحايا فى صفوفهم ليلة العيد بدعم امنى من حكومة الحزب الوطنى ...*
*وكان عبد الرحيم الغول يحرض المسلمين طول يوم 7/1/2010 على ضرب الاقباط ويقوم بحشدهم لضرب الأقباط غداً عقب صلاة الجمعة ... *
*للمرة الالف نحمل الحزب الوطنى وقادته (من الفكر الجديد والقديم ) ما يحدث وما سيحدث فى نجع حمادى للأقباط حتى الأنتخابات النيابية القادمة ...*


منقول من موقع اقباط الولايات المتحدة


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: المجرم الحقيقى .. هو الغول اللى اسمه عبد الرحيم الغول*

من اول ما بدأت الجريمة و كل الناش عارفة انو هو السبب 

شكرا ليك و ربنا يباركك ياابن الملك بس نحن محتاجين حد يتصرف


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: المجرم الحقيقى .. هو الغول اللى اسمه عبد الرحيم الغول*

ربنا يتعامل معاه 
واحد زى ده ليه الحكومة مش تتصرف وتشيله لكن ازاى انت فى مصر
ربنا يرحمنا 
ميرسى لك كتير ابن الملك


----------



## besho55 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ضد الحزب الوطنى الديموقراطى لاختيارة الغول البلطجى عن دائرة نجع حمادى


http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=173445742667718&ref=mf
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

هى ديه بلادنا للأسف


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كدة وضحت الصورة وعرفنا مين ورا العول كل ما كتب هو صحيح مليون فى المية وقد عشنا هذة الايام المرعبة صلوا من اجلنا ايام الاتخابات فهو سيناريو يتككر كل دورة  ارجوكم صلوا من اجلنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*وانا بقرأ اسماء المرشحين اللي رشحهم الحزب الوطني
اندهشت جدا لوجود اسم الغول في الانتخابات القادمه
رغم الشكوك اللي دايره حوليه في مجزره نجع حمادي
لكن قلت لنفسي اندهشت ليه ده الطبيعي في مصر
واتوقع انه هيكسب في الانتخابات
حتي لو مش الحزب كسبه بالتزوير
هيكسب باصوات الناس المتخلفه اللي معاه في البلد
ربنا يرحمنا
​*


----------



## zama (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يا خسارة يا قيادة الأقباط !!


----------



## فرايم حبيب (11 نوفمبر 2010)

العيب مش فى الغول العيب على الرقيع المحسوب علينا مسيحى القزاد المدعو محافظ قنا


----------

